# Jar Datei mit Parameter starten



## VdA (20. Okt 2007)

Hi!
Ich wollte gern mal wissen ob man einem Jar Archiv sagen kann, dass es automatisch mit einem Parameter aufgerufen wird, sodass das Jar Archiv, wenn ich es mit einem Doppelklick starte sich genauso verhält, wie wenn ich es mit 
	
	
	
	





```
java -jar Meinjar.jar ersterParameter zweiterParameter
```
 aufrufe.

Geht das?


----------



## Guest (20. Okt 2007)

Dies impliziert, dass es keine "variablen" Parameter sind, daher kannst du sie fest im Programm einbauen.


----------



## Guest (20. Okt 2007)

...oder falls keine Parameter übergeben werden, Default-Werte verwenden.


----------



## VdA (20. Okt 2007)

gibt es da nicht die Möglichkeit im Manifest da etwas festzulegen?


----------



## Wildcard (20. Okt 2007)

Webstart ist IMO die sauberste Lösung.


----------



## Guest (20. Okt 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...oder falls keine Parameter übergeben werden, Default-Werte verwenden.


Wenn es dir speziell darum geht, dass die Parameter als Argumente an das Programm übergeben werden, 
dann leider nein.
Du kannst in die Manifest-Datei deine eigenen Properties eintragen, dies ändert aber nichts daran, dass du
im Programm diese auslesen musst bzw. entscheiden, ob die Properties aus der Manifest-Datei oder die
übergebenen Parameter verwendet werden sollen.
Apropos Properties. Du kannst auch eine Property-Datei verwenden und diese beim Progrmmstart laden.
Es gibt zig Möglichkeiten, alle laufen aber auf's gleiche hinaus. Du musst wissen, was du damit anstellen möchtest. 




			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Webstart ist IMO die sauberste Lösung.


Insbesondere, wenn man offline arbeitet.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Okt 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wildcard hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Webstart läuft genauso Offline. Webstart kann sogar automatisch eine Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop anlegen (die ebenfalls offline funktioniert)...


----------



## Guest (20. Okt 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anonymous hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist schon klar.


----------

